# Increase the LiveTV recording buffer



## johnk (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello,

I have 2 Tivos, one of them modified with 500+ GB in hard drives. I would ABSOLUTELY LOVE to be able to increase the LiveTV recording buffer beyond the paltry, miniscule 30 minutes. Does Tivo have any plans to (or would they consider) increasing the recording buffer? Either let is be user configurable, or at the very least, increasing it. Other DVRs I've seen (such as Moxi) are always recording the entire currently playing program, even if it's a 2-3 hour movie. Now that people can put huge hard drives in their Tivos, I would love to see the buffer increased.

Thanks,
John


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

johnk said:


> I would ABSOLUTELY LOVE to be able to increase the LiveTV recording buffer beyond the paltry, miniscule 30 minutes.


There is a BufferHack application at DD that allows you to increase the buffer to as long as you like (60 minutes/90 minutes or more). There is also a How To, although you can probably skip the check for a symbolic link as the UK software is unlikely to have them.


----------

